# dometic 9100 series Awning



## nnyhoser (Oct 1, 2008)

Has anyone else but me had any problems with Dometic 9100 series electric awning hold water?  If so any suggestions. thanks :question:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 1, 2008)

Re: dometic 9100 series Awning

Great news for you.  Dometic has an add on dump feature, free to the consumer.  It replaces the lower rear arm that is about 24" long (or so) with a sliding arm that dumps when the fabric has weight from water.  

Dometic Part# 3312508.017B  They are free to the dealer.  I have installed about a dozen including my own.


----------

